# transformer size



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Any inrush concerns with these machines?

Do they draw their rated load continously, when operating?

One transformer sized for the loads SHOULD cost less than two transformers.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's more to answering this question properly than the loads. if the operation of either/or robot is critical (one goes down) then 2 transformers might be better for redundancy. if nothing is critical then whatever is cheaper might be better. hard to say from the given info. might be a managers call, not an electricians.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A manager wants 3 transformers, wants the install completed yesterday, with no interference to his operation, so it has to be installed at night with no overtime and none of that should come out of his budget or take up space in his area and he needs you to install a new ground rod at each machine.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

wildleg said:


> there's more to answering this question properly than the loads. if the operation of either/or robot is critical (one goes down) then 2 transformers might be better for redundancy. if nothing is critical then whatever is cheaper might be better. hard to say from the given info. might be a managers call, not an electricians.


both machines are critical. They need to run 24/7. 
My manager doesn't know anything about electricity. It is my call as our engineer is allergic to dust and will never come downstairs to see what are we doing.
It is a small company with 12 employees.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

I would also consider where you are going to place the transformers.
Depending on the type and size of the machine, a 30KVA transformer could be mounted right at the machine. The larger transformer may have to be a wall mount.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Put the transformers close to the machines to reduce the size of the feeders.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I would use a single 3ø 112.5 xfmr.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I find the name plate amperage on European machines to be way over stated.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Got a plasma cutter table to hook up. Instructions in chinese and motors rated in kw. Voltage 240 3 phase.Passed on it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I find the name plate amperage on European machines to be way over stated.


Not always.

The IEC rating is genrally tighter than NEMA ratings and for OP's part that machine is from Japan so it kinda split between the two.

Now for the transfomer choice normally I will go with single triphase transfomer unless it have very high liner load then may put in differnt type of transfomer.

Merci,
Marc


----------

